# Boston Pro 6.5LF & 5.5LF



## B1gr3d (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello All, 

Just wanted to share these that I am selling on ebay. Hoping that someone who knows these can snag them. They are in great condition. Just wanted to try something different. Ran them active. 

Boston Acoustics Pro 6 5LF Pair | eBay

Boston Acoustics Pro 5 5LF Pair | eBay


----------

